
iOS 10.3 Switches to APFS - flyingramen
http://www.macrumors.com/2017/01/24/apple-seeds-first-beta-of-ios-10-3/
======
csnewb
I don't give a shit about the Theater mode, will the iOS update fix the "30%
battery bug"? I installed iOS 10.2 on my iPhone 6s and the battery randomly
dies at any percentage below 50%, but usually at 30%. I've already researched
the issue and done everything imaginable to improve battery life, but the
phone is totally unreliable now. I went to the Apple store last night and at
least 4-5 people sitting next to me in line were there for the same issue with
the iPhone 6's and 6s's. I love Apple products, but they really dropped the
ball with iOS 10.2 on all the non-iPhone 7's.

~~~
zakk
Are you sure your iPhone is not cover by this program?

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/21/apple-
rep...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/21/apple-replace-
iphone-6s-batteries)

Mine had exactly the same symptoms, and got a new battery for free!

~~~
csnewb
Yes, my phone is not covered by that program, and it's also out of warranty
now. I insisted that they replace the battery and I'm willing to pay however
much it costs, but the person helping me absolutely refused and said it'd be a
waste of money, especially since the diagnostics tests showed the battery is
still healthy. They did a "deep reset" of the phone, which seems to have
slightly improved the battery performance, or maybe I'm not using the phone
that much today. Not sure.

~~~
zakk
I see... Well, if you're sure that the battery is the problem, and you're
willing to pay, you can have it replaced by a third-party, or you can replace
it yourself buying a kit.

It'll be cheaper and void your warranty, which has already expired.

